

Ask HN: Where did your inspiration for your start up come from? - bzupnick


======
harnhua
For me it was more of seeing an end-user need not being served and slowly
mulling over ways to serve that need, progressing to building a prototype on
my own time, finding an equally-motivated co-founder, before finally going
full-time.

The end-user need wasn't served because of both technological and business
reasons. Customers complained without much being done, so I thought that might
be an opportunity.

------
VaedaStrike
My whole life.

Let me explain.

I was born on the day my father started his business full time (quit his day
job).

My start up idea is to completely revolutionize the industry of my father's
business. So my life time exposure to my father's business is my inspiration
for my start up.

